# I'm impressed with Ms Clinton's Campaign Message



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Very Clear and to the point.

Hillary Clinton's Social Media Manager to NRA: 'F**k Off'

Course maybe that ought to be every American's response to the beached blond hag:vs_rocking_banana::vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Classy and Presidential...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Move on.org got over 5000 petition signatures to demand the NRA be listed as a terrorist organization. That is your Hillary crowd all the way.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

I just don't get it. These terrorists Don't attack gun shops, firing ranges, police stations, etc. They attack where they expect to meet the least resistance. Removing ONE firearm from the general public is giving them better odds. 
Trying to remove any firearms from us causes that target on our backs to grow larger and larger. 

These politicians are sick. They should be in prison for the murders of all the victims of terrorists attacks for aiding and abetting these terrorists. Add in obstructions of justice, interfering with investigations, treason. As they apply


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

essdub said:


> I just don't get it. These terrorists Don't attack gun shops, firing ranges, police stations, etc. They attack where they expect to meet the least resistance. Removing ONE firearm from the general public is giving them better odds.
> Trying to remove any firearms from us causes that target on our backs to grow larger and larger.
> 
> These politicians are sick. They should be in prison for the murders of all the victims of terrorists attacks for aiding and abetting these terrorists. Add in obstructions of justice, interfering with investigations, treason. As they apply[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a dream! 
.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I thought it was a well thought out and intelligent response based on the overwhelming facts in evidence. Very presidential. She has my vote!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Sound like she is doing a fine job as a Social Media Manager...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

At least we finally have something in common cause I feel the same way about her.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Steelers notebook: Tomlin calls Clinton visit 'an awesome experience' | Pittsburgh Post-Gazette


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

With a mouth like that on her, I bet she is a real hoot at social gatherings after she's gotten a few drinks under her belt...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Watch the shiny object and divert from Obama's lack of ability to deal with the actual problem.
There will be a stepped up attacks by terrorists....stay vigilant; avoid slaughter zones!


----------

